# Wet saw for interior remodel use??



## gapierce (Mar 4, 2011)

I am looking for a new wet saw that I can use on the interior of a property. Is there a wet saw out there that works good and does not create a mess in a lived in property?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

The Dewalt will probably be the best bet. However, I would still tarp it in. 

The new Husqvarna is supposed to be phenomenal but isn't out yet so no one really knows how it will be. 

Over the years, I realized it's more important to me to get a saw I love and just deal with how it spits than to get a saw that's polite but can't do everything I need it to.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have a dewalt , and its perfect for inside. Not alot of overspay..
So easy to use my boy can do it


----------



## Paul Joseph (Nov 11, 2007)

When I absolutely need it dry I buy a 20 dollar plastic pool at toys are us and place saw inside.


----------



## Aaron Tritt (Feb 4, 2011)

The dewalt is a great saw. I use it inside with a large tarp underneath it, and against a wall to cover overspray.

I don't use my saw inside a finished home though if it is lived in.

The pool thing is a great idea.

The huskvarna looks great. I have seen it in person with the channel water system. I don't like how narrow the water return/tray system is. Large format tile will have runoff for sure. Plus it is like 1200 bucks.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Aaron is right .. That saw is way overpriced and has noooo features.. It sucks.. I got my dewalt when they were fresh out and payed at the time about 1500 .. Worth every penny


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

if you want to work inside finished space you may want to look at a gemini saw. I know they are not as easy to use as a regular saw and they are slow and a pain...... but they are "CLEAN". and $$$$ but when i NEED to cut in a finished space ie HiRise appt/condo i drag it out.
Craig

http://www.tile-eze.com/0902.html


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Orlando,

First the dog now your kid. Does the whole family work with you?

BTW, my kid gets to come sometimes during the summer vacation. He throws me clean sponges when I grout.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

For summer only . My son 11 has been working with me since 7 and my 7 year old is also part of the team


----------



## powerscol (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for the information here folks. I have also searched the other previous threads recomending the same Dewalt D24000.

Where is the best pricing? Currently Amazon is asking $750

Also I would like to verify that this saw will handel 18X18 travertine on the diagional cuts. I am doing an intricate diamond pattern with marbel border and inlays. Never tackled anything this big before - mostly have done baths and backsplashes (6x6 max) with a cheep table top model.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes sir .. !


----------



## powerscol (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks
Now to talk to the boss unit (wife )about getting it.
One last question - is the stand worth it. I am so used to carrying around a top I made for my saw horses to put my tools on. - Us it as a short scaffold too.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

I've taken that dw and just put it on the kitchen floor, hung plastic off the countertops to cover the base cabinets and went at it.

Post a pic of that floor when done. Seems like an interesting combination.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I got mine from Northern Tool. I actually like the stand on this one. I'm usually not big on factory stands, but this one is light, well built, and useful. I use it every time I set up my saw. Should be able to get the saw and stand for 8 bills delivered.


----------



## powerscol (Sep 8, 2011)

Saw arrived today - sweet Dewatl D24000S
Best price I found is at FactoryAuthorizedOutlet Great service.
Hope this helps others


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

That's only a few bucks cheaper than what our friends at MidWest Trade Tools sells it for. You also get credit for future purchases when you buy from them. Their support is great and they even stop by here from time to time. Much better than buying from a faceless company you've never dealt with.

https://www.tiletools.com/product/dewalt-d24000-10-inch-heavy-duty-wet-tile-saw-500.cfm


----------



## powerscol (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks Angus. That is a good price, and I am sure the folks are great but it appears shipping is extra. The folk where I bought it are good to work with, know their product, and it arrived within 3 days of order - not bad. Cant beat free shipping and no tax with fast shipping and a good price, For me this was a one shot deal so I did not need the points, etc. I am conservative about ordering over the net so I checked them out first

Anyway I got it set up and checked out. Everything appears to be in alignment. Its dead on square and parallel. These is a smudge of play in the table, but will try a few cuts tomorrow when I get a chance. Need to build a wet booth to make the boss unit happy as I have it set up indoors.

This thing is big and heavy. Stand is rock solid. Only fault as other have mentioned is instructions could be better on the assembly, but all went well. Cant wait to try the plunge cut diamond inlays. Will probably need to practice on some scraps and have fun trying the options and accessories out.

The water containment system is well thought out, Pump is robust with Brass fittings - not plastic.

I believe this saw will do me well. 

The best to everyone here on helping me make up my mind. There are a lot of other threads on the saw, so if you looking, grad them all. This is a great site with lots of tips I can use too. Ill try and post pictures as I go through the project if that will help folks. Need to get the Kerdi up to get tiling.

Thanks again - Keith


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

Even with a clean saw you're still going to have some fine misting, often with dust in it. 

Especially problematic to clean off bathroom ceilings with their bit of sheen.

I use a "wet tent" specifically designed for holding a tile saw.


----------



## StoneTooling (Sep 12, 2011)

angus242 said:


> That's only a few bucks cheaper than what our friends at MidWest Trade Tools sells it for. You also get credit for future purchases when you buy from them. Their support is great and they even stop by here from time to time. Much better than buying from a faceless company you've never dealt with.
> 
> https://www.tiletools.com/product/dewalt-d24000-10-inch-heavy-duty-wet-tile-saw-500.cfm


That's a great deal. We carry it for a few bucks cheaper but it includes the stand. We also have a Facebook promotion where you can get 5% off that.


----------



## StoneTooling (Sep 12, 2011)

orson said:


> Even with a clean saw you're still going to have some fine misting, often with dust in it.
> 
> Especially problematic to clean off bathroom ceilings with their bit of sheen.
> 
> I use a "wet tent" specifically designed for holding a tile saw.


I have never seen one of these! That's a phenomenal invention.


----------

